# Gorge du Verdon



## MarkJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone done the Gorge in a Motorhome? The bits of road I’ve looked at on street view all look fine to me - reasonably wide, steep here and there but not too bad - but some guidebooks say ‘not for the faint hearted’, ‘drive at your peril’ and so on. I dare say tricky in winter, but fine in summer, surely?

Thanks


----------



## Tezza33 (Jul 30, 2019)

We have done it, beautiful views and not a problem to drive


----------



## witzend (Jul 30, 2019)

No problem with the Gorge with a motorhome as tour coaches manage it theres 2 roads thru the Gorge one each side + the route de Cretes We have just spent 2 wks  in the area aires either end. Moustiers st Marie west side Castellane east side both worth a look


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the comments everyone. We hope to go that way in September. It looks great!


----------



## korky (Jul 30, 2019)

Going there in September also,enroute to Corsica and Sardinia.
Am I correct that if driving both sides of the gorge on a circular route, it is best to do this in a clockwise direction?


----------



## MarkJ (Jul 30, 2019)

korky said:


> Going there in September also,enroute to Corsica and Sardinia.
> Am I correct that if driving both sides of the gorge on a circular route, it is best to do this in a clockwise direction?



Is that so the driver sees the 100’ drop?  Doing all the work so might as well get the benefit...


----------



## Larnie (Jul 30, 2019)

*Gorges du Verdon*

Did this in my Renault Kangoo on the south side about eight years ago in the high season. It was very busy with all the pull in’s full. I had to concentrate so much on the driving I had no time to appreciate the views. I think it would probably be better out of season in September.
 Good luck in your Motorhome.


----------



## runnach (Jul 31, 2019)

We used to suggest to people east side in a morning West side in the afternoon for the simple reason the sun was the right direction for photos ,also less sun in your eyes for the driver

Channa


----------



## witzend (Jul 31, 2019)

Driving from Moustiers st Marie going up thru the gorge after La Palud sur Verdon not in the village branch off right onto the D23 this is the route de Cretes a circular route which brings you back into the village.
The other route from Moustiers st Marie  D71 D90 thru Trigance then D955 

Heres a utube link there are several on utube YouTube


----------



## witzend (Aug 8, 2019)

Just found this video on utube  YouTube


----------



## witzend (Aug 8, 2019)

korky said:


> Going there in September also,enroute to Corsica and Sardinia.
> Am I correct that if driving both sides of the gorge on a circular route, it is best to do this in a clockwise direction?



Would keep you on the outside both ways away from the cliff over hangs


----------

